# Smoked Bacon



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

Cold smoked bacon...a whole case of pork belly.














































I have a Stumps Smoker which allowed me to put a Smoke Pistol in the intake fire box. I smoked it early spring on a cool day. That Smoke Pistol did a great job as you can see in one of the pictures.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Well most of us use an amazen pellet tray or tube for cold smoking, but I gotta say your bacon looks fantastic!
Very nicely done!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Aug 15, 2018)

yeah man, that bacon looks AWESOME!!  LIKE!!


----------

